# Orange Bitey Thing??



## JBoyer (Sep 21, 2003)

WHEN PEOPLE REFER TO THEIR ORANGE BITEY THING ARE THEY REFERING TO THE Usumbara? AND IF SO IS IT EXTREMELY COMMON FOR THIS SPECIES TO BE VERY BITEY?! OR IS THIS A GENERALIZATION?
JENNIFER


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 21, 2003)

First, fix your caps-lock key, my eyes and ears hurt 

Yes, they are referring to P. murinus RCF "Usambara" with the OBT name.

Yes, they can be very bitey within their tanks. They will come out and attack things they perceive as being on their turf no matter what the size or odds against them. Some are not this psycho, but at about 2-2.5" in size, most develop quite the attitude problem.


----------



## Buspirone (Sep 21, 2003)

There is a very informative caresheet on Exopet's site in the CARESHEET SECTION  . Look for "Pterinochilus murinus, written by Luc Ross" . Its my favorite caresheet for this tarantula and I wish more sheets were written in this format and contained similar information.


----------



## chuck (Sep 21, 2003)

some also call them OCTs for Orange Chicken Things.  a few, like mine will rather run than bite.


----------



## mebebraz (Sep 21, 2003)

mine are all pretty much on the bitey side, terrible dispositions, kinda like the town bullies in my house.


----------



## MrFeexit (Sep 21, 2003)

So far mine is an Orange Hidey Thing. Just sits on her front porch until I open up the lid or come too close with a camera then wooosh it's back into her webby log home. She is about the size for her attitiude to kick in ....the smaller one I have is a hider also. I will not tempt fate by being over confident or complacent I know she will come out charging at some point so my hands stay out of her turf. Tweezers Only zone


----------



## conipto (Sep 22, 2003)

I hate the whole OBT thing.  What in the hell are we, the population who is trying to keep the rest of the world from hating spiders, doing putting BITEY in the name of one of our most commonly kept pets?   Where exactly does that get us?  

I call mine Dr. Who.

My cat's breath smells like cat food.

Bill


----------



## HD1 (Sep 22, 2003)

Conipto, I agree.  I don't have a Usambura but a Lugardi, close enough.  I don't call my rosea brown bitey thing.  My lugardi at least stays still when I'm near it.  The brown bitey thing attacks all and everything that goes near it.  (not just feeding response)
I could have a versicolor bitey thing.  Just depends on the spider.


----------



## Pixie (Sep 22, 2003)

What is wrong with nicknaming a T for their behavior?  It's not it's common or latin name, so what is the fuss!  I rather have a tarantula nicknamed after a very common behavior for that species than it be called the "Cute orange thingy"!

My usumbara is an OBT totally!  She will not hesitate at all to come out and bite my thongs when I clean up her tank.  I think it's an endearing quality of the species and in fact, the biggest reason why I got my usumbara.  I just had to have a T that threw temper tantrums!  A couple of times, my "O.J." has flipped herself on her back in a biting tantrum and she still tries to bite when on her back!  Too cute!

Pixie


----------



## Mendi (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, OBT isn't helping their reputation any... but I prefer thinking of them as "pTerrors" myself. Kinda like the state they cause me at times when they are so mad they flip onto their back in that over done threat posture. I'm much more comforted that mine are in homes where their care givers have more iron in their blood than I have   =D




I'm an arachnophobic arachnoholic...


----------



## HD1 (Sep 22, 2003)

You know, I think that OBT is cool.  I was just duped into thinking my rosea would be a kind, gentle T, and now I'm skeptical of nametags.  But now I know, rosea's are satans spawn.  At least mine is.;P


----------



## deifiler (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's a picture of mine. Nope, it isn't on it's back for moulting purposes, it kind of 'fell' backwards whilst striking the air from the 'threat posture'. Anyway it remained on it's back flipping around a bit biting at the air and other stuff.

But yeah... My "OBT's" moods vary from extreme to extreme, it'll either run, or it'll stay and fight. 

Pretty nifty spider


----------



## deifiler (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HD1 _
> *Conipto, I agree.  I don't have a Usambura but a Lugardi, close enough.  I don't call my rosea brown bitey thing.  My lugardi at least stays still when I'm near it.  The brown bitey thing attacks all and everything that goes near it.  (not just feeding response)
> I could have a versicolor bitey thing.  Just depends on the spider. *


Stereotypically, the Lugardi is far from the 'Usambara' in behaviour. I have both and can verify this from my specimens too. I've never seen the LUgardi rear up, though it does run a lot and scuttle about. Lugardi is often regarded as the better natured Pterinochilus, perhaps yours is just a worse example of this. I've had what are percieved as nasty aggressive spiders that have been rather pleasant, as far as spiders go anyway.


Lugardi:


----------



## sunnymarcie (Sep 22, 2003)

> So far mine is an Orange Hidey Thing. Just sits on her front porch until I open up the lid or come too close with a camera then wooosh it's back into her webby log home.


=D 

Well, I have 2 of these T's and that statement describes one of them The other one will jump out at the slightest movement! She bursts out of the ground like a zombie in one
of those grave yard movies! Both of them are @2 inches and have been the same way since I recieved them.


----------



## dennis (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pixie _
> *My usumbara is an OBT totally!  She will not hesitate at all to come out and bite my thongs when I clean up her tank.
> Pixie *


=D


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 22, 2003)

Well, P. murinus was my very *first* tarantula. I never heard the term OBT until quite some time of owning mine. 

He is a little orange demon, but there is a 50/50 chance he'd rather run away.  Even as a newb I wouldn't have wanted him any other way. I think that while OBT might hurt a newcomer's point of view about tarantulas in general, to those that have one its just a cute nickname; just being affectionate. But the fact of the matter is, all tarantulas are capable of biting, even that super-cute pinktoe that's hanging out on the side of the cage. The first thing a new keeper should learn is to respect and be careful no matter what the species, cause these are not domestic animals by any means. 

 As has been stated, there are plenty of psycho Rose hair out there, and they are supposed to be a beginner T!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 22, 2003)

*Orange hidey thing*

I did all my research and was totally geared up for an aggressive, old world T when I got my Usambara.  Mine, though, has turned out to be 100% orange chicken thing, as even the flicker of a flashlight causes him to dive for cover.

My P. ornata, another T I was expecting to be aggressive, runs and hides from the giant tweezers, and scrunches up and looks as small as possible every time I open the lid.  For some reason, I seem to own easily intimidated tarantulas.   

Joanie


----------



## Spike (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay that settles it once my knowledge of OWers has gotton better this is the next T I get.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 22, 2003)

I object to the use of OBT, OCT, pTerror etc. etc. etc.  for one simple reason -- it makes communication less effective. If you use P.murinus, Pterinochilus sp. or even "Usumbara" then a vast majority of the people here will have a good idea of what you mean.  Those that don't will be able to do a simple web search and clear it all up.  The use of OBT, OCT, PTerror etc. only serves to further confuse newbies.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## JBoyer (Sep 22, 2003)

I had never heard the term OBT until I started reading this forum.
I have to agree with skinheaddave.  It is confusing to read OBT 
and not know what that means.  (well I do now that I asked! )

However, I wouldn't say it is only a newbie thing.  I have been keeping T's for quite awhile and have gathered a large knowledge base, just not in all areas!  I would rather see T's refered to at least by common name!  
Jennifer


----------



## MizM (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *I object to the use of OBT, OCT, pTerror etc. etc. etc.  for one simple reason -- it makes communication less effective. If you use P.murinus, Pterinochilus sp. or even "Usumbara" then a vast majority of the people here will have a good idea of what you mean.  Those that don't will be able to do a simple web search and clear it all up.  The use of OBT, OCT, PTerror etc. only serves to further confuse newbies.
> Cheers,
> Dave *


It was just kind of a funny little name that stuck. As far as I know, only used on "Arachnopets.com!" I really never thought about it, since "WE" all knew what OBT meant and I would certainly never call it that outside of this circle, lest some idiot put it on a deli cup in their pet store!! Guess we should be careful, what if the name stuck and became the new common name for p. murinus orange morph? Sometimes, we get just a little too comfortable here... I will certainly be more formal in the future!


----------



## MrFeexit (Sep 22, 2003)

Your down wit OBT yeah you know me your down wit OBT yeah you know me.....Spider Rap


----------



## Iktomi (Sep 22, 2003)

Mine is OBT all the way.  She bites anything and everything she can whenever there is a disturbance!

(can't get the pic from my site up! )

http://www.angelfire.com/bug/hein_family/RoseRedFangs2(best).JPG
Bah...I give up.  If you are really interested, you can go to 
http://www.jennifersneedle.com
Look under the tarantula stuff for the only pic of the OBT.


----------



## MizM (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *Your down wit OBT yeah you know me your down wit OBT yeah you know me.....Spider Rap *


How'd you know I live in the ghetto?


----------



## MrFeexit (Sep 22, 2003)

Werd...I live in probably the honkeyest part of Wisconsin. Ghetto here is the local cow herds.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *=D *



that WAS funny....
don't you love typos?!  =D 
I certainly wouldn't want that to happen to me


----------



## JBoyer (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry to be bringing back this old thread but I have decided to add this T to my collection, and I am wondering if any of you veteran keepers of the perhaps "psycho" P.minuris have any advice for the long time keeper of docile T's "except for my rosie she's nuts".

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## JBoyer (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry to be bringing back this old thread but I have decided to add this T to my collection, and I am wondering if any of you veteran keepers of the perhaps "psycho" P.minuris have any advice for the long time keeper of docile T's "except for my rosie she's nuts".

Thanks,
Jennifer  Sorry thats P. murinus  (Unabe to spell today)


----------



## Deliverme314 (Oct 16, 2003)

I think the nick name is fantastic... sure this is a science heavy hobby and the knowledge of the true names is important... but does that mean we arent a loud a little fun too?  The one staying at my house(for a monthuntil my buddy moves in his condo) is about 4.5 inches and is awesome.  INCREDIBLY entertaing and is a T that Demands respect.  The second we put her in iher cage she bolted and tried to get out the other end... the second we drop a roach or cricket it in... it goes into stalker mode... not an OBT in the sense you guys describe... but mean lil such and such


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well you will hardly see it . Its will hide and only come out at night. You can use a flower pot and put in there and it can use it as a hide ours did. They like it dry and just give it a shallow water dish if its big enough for it. As far as temperment goes the one we had as long as you didn't mess with her hide she was fine you could give her fresh water and clean out her tank from a safe distance but if you wanted to bother her watch out she would go defensive and stay that way for 20 mins. Well that about our old Usambra that died. We know have a 1/2 " Usambra so we will see if they do the same thing 

P.S forgot to mention they are great  webbers.


----------



## Iktomi (Oct 16, 2003)

If you end up with a sling, be careful when moving it to different containers.  They BOLT and are very fast.
My little one thinks it is a trap door spider.
It's about 1.5" and hides under the substrate.  When a cricket walks above her...she comes out of the dirt and drags the cricket under faster than you can believe.  It is really a sight to see.  She leaves the substrate just as it was and you'd never know she's in there until it's feeding time.


----------



## DR zuum (Oct 16, 2003)

Generally,the well known ratings on temperments apply,most rose hairs are docile,most usambaras/usumbaras, true name (Pterinochilus murinus) are not. But for an example we have a gentleman on this thread talking about his rose hair  being a terror and aggressive. About 5 yrs back i met a guy who had a large female usumbara,that was completely docile he handled her  no probs complete opposite of what id seen this species to be.Ive also seen a lagre T.blondi female like that,and a B. boehmei who are usually docile that was as mean as old heck himself.So while accepting the general rating of docility or aggression im also from what ive seen inclined to evaluate it on a specimen to specimen basis.

code monkey youre too abrasive.


----------



## MrFeexit (Oct 16, 2003)

I have three Usambara, 1 dodoma and 2 orange, none of them are, at this point the least bit defensive. They just stay hidden most of the time and if I do see them out and they get disturbed they just go back in their holes. This does not mean I will become complacent, just that I have yet to see and of the craziness they are known for.


----------



## JBoyer (Oct 16, 2003)

I am getting 2 slings, so it will be awhile before they are large.  What are the growth rates on these guys like?  I am excited about getting them because I have heard some very funny stories about their antics. On the other hand a little nervous because this is a new "old world" experience for me.

Jennifer


----------



## Deliverme314 (Oct 16, 2003)

Pretty fast... depending on if its a male or female maturity coul dtake place in a year to a year and a half... up to two years for females...


----------



## Telson (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Buspirone _
> *There is a very informative caresheet on Exopet's site in the CARESHEET SECTION  . Look for "Pterinochilus murinus, written by Luc Ross" . Its my favorite caresheet for this tarantula and I wish more sheets were written in this format and contained similar information. *


I went to check this link out for the noted care sheet and got a maliscious script warning from norton antivirus... Just thought you guys might want to know.


----------



## Guido (Oct 16, 2003)

i did too


----------



## MizM (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DR zuum _
> *Generally,the well known ratings on temperments apply,most rose hairs are docile,most usambaras/usumbaras, true name (Pterinochilus murinus) are not. But for an example we have a gentleman on this thread talking about his rose hair  being a terror and aggressive. About 5 yrs back i met a guy who had a large female usumbara,that was completely docile he handled her  no probs complete opposite of what id seen this species to be.Ive also seen a lagre T.blondi female like that,and a B. boehmei who are usually docile that was as mean as old heck himself.So while accepting the general rating of docility or aggression im also from what ive seen inclined to evaluate it on a specimen to specimen basis.
> 
> code monkey youre too abrasive. *


Kinda of like what they say about blondes....


----------



## DR zuum (Oct 16, 2003)

youre too funny MizM .lol


----------



## Buspirone (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Telson _
> *I went to check this link out for the noted care sheet and got a maliscious script warning from norton antivirus... Just thought you guys might want to know. *


I let Paul at ExoPets's  know but I don't get any type of message and I looked over the source HTML and don't see anything that looks suspicious, I'm far from an expert but I have taken some programming courses and dabbled with web page design from time to time.  I'm using Avast!4 antivirus and Tiny Personal Firewall 5.0 .  Try updating Norton and maybe look for some spyware that might be freaking out when you visit that page. I don't know for 100% but the site and the actual P. murinus caresheet .doc file both appear benign on my end. :?


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Oct 17, 2003)

*malicious script*

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that thanks to Buspirone and another individual, this has been brought to my attention. I am sorry for any inconveniences presented by this. 

I pulled both the care sheet and the entire file off of the server this morning and ran virus checks on both. Nothing came up. So I'm not sure what the problem is. 

Buspirone mentioned spyware. You can pick up a free version of Ad-Aware at Lavasoft.com that works real well for spyware. 

Again, I'm not sure what the problem is or why you two received malicious code messages, however, I did check out the files and nothing came up out of the ordinary. 

If there are any other suggestions any one might have regarding this issue, they would be appreciated. 

Thanks all!

Peace,

paul


----------



## Longbord1 (Nov 8, 2003)

i remember we couldn't find my obt in the cage and we thought my sis had let it escape(this was after vacation).So i showed my dad that it was still in the cage by dropping a cricket in its cage and immediatly out of the dirt sprang a huge freshly molted and bigger obt. She tore that cricket apart in seconds before me and my dads eyes it was mad crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!

mike


----------



## MrFeexit (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBoyer _
> *I am getting 2 slings, so it will be awhile before they are large.  What are the growth rates on these guys like?  I am excited about getting them because I have heard some very funny stories about their antics. On the other hand a little nervous because this is a new "old world" experience for me.
> 
> Jennifer *


  One of my Usies and my King were about the same size when I got them....the Usie is almost twice the size of the King now...about an 1" to 1 1/4" likes to eat and tackles some big crickets to do this...kind of like one of my sisters tackles a whole pizza..but thats another story.


----------

